# Adding another clown



## Dalybro (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had one clownfish for almost two years. He's the only fish in the tank. I'm thinking about adding a second. Is it ok to add a second or would this put the other one under stress? Is it better to introduce two when they are younger?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it wont shock me if you add another clown and one kills the other or at the very least stresses the other into poor condition. considering you had one in the tank for a decent amount of time it long established its territory. 

what type of clown? how bigs the tank? and any other info you can include... 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

If it's another of the same species it should be fine. Make sure the difference in size is as big as possible.

Clown fish change sex depending on their size in relation to the hierarchy. They will form a pair (or at least _should_ do). 

No matter what sex the two fish are, the larger will become female and the smaller male. The only time conflict arises is if one of the non-"breeding" males grows to within 20% of the size of the dominant male.


There may be conflict for a while (doubtful so long as you introduce a very small fish) but it should be resolved in time.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the most imporant piece of this conversation is missing from the question. What size tank and how is it aquascapped?


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

What kind of clown?


----------



## Dalybro (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. The tank is 30 gallons and the clown I have in their now is a Ocellaris Clown. There is a a fair amount of live rock with lots of hiding places. 

Also I was thinking about adding some Emerald Crabs. Any issues with these?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd say adding another ocellaris should be fine. 

I've no idea on crabs?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i never suggest crabs to anyone because they like picking at whatever they can get their claws on. this same idea goes for hermit crabs as well as they have no problem ripping snails from their shells only to find they dont even want that shell. if your heart set on a crab, a single porcelain would be a better choice. the best choice IMO, no crabs.


----------



## izzasy (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not sure, but 30 gallons for 2 clownfish may be too much for your first one. You better make sure that they have enough place to move around and have a lot of hiding place. I don't suggest you adding crabs as well, they claw on your plants as well as any fish. Stick to the clownfish family, any from this list: Clownfish and you should be just fine. Goodluck!


----------

